# Tempy mascot 4.0



## x65943 (Feb 4, 2017)

This new mascot symbolizes the natural progression and evolution of gbatemp.

Users like Rydian, peace be upon him, and Vinscool have taken us in a bold new direction. No longer are furries cursed to live in fear on deviantart. We are allowed to thrive and reach self actualization here on gbatemp. 

Je suis Sonic.
Je suis Tempy!


----------



## x65943 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thank you to the mod who took this out of the EOF (through no insistence of my own). In honor of this being considered to not be a shit post (As I had considered it to be), I have thrown together a slightly better tempy/sonic mockup.


----------



## Gizametalman (Feb 14, 2017)

Nooo! Sonic!!!
Haha, good work. 
I can truly see him as the mascot of GBA temp.
It fits perfectly with the community.


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Apr 11, 2017)

I was wondering, when will Tempy's appearance change again?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 12, 2017)

Wow, cool


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 12, 2017)

Using sonic is plagiarism so the staff can't use sonic.

Tempy would prolly have an update in the distant future but it won't be turned into sonic.


----------



## ItsKipz (Apr 12, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Using sonic is plagiarism so the staff can't use sonic.
> 
> Tempy would prolly have an update in the distant future but it won't be turned into sonic.


whoosh


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Apr 12, 2017)

Can you enter a design, like a competition and then that gets chosen for tempy's new appearance?


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Apr 18, 2017)

oh hell nah i better counterattack this with my own shit.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2017)

@x65943 : Good work! I think it looks pretty cool!
@Gizametalman : I guess you are saying about GBATemp that some parts are bad, while other parts are extremely good?


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 22, 2017)

KlasseyKreations said:


> I was wondering, when will Tempy's appearance change again?


not soon, I imagine, because it's simplistic enough to still be relevant.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 22, 2017)

Living in the fasthax lane!


----------



## Gizametalman (Apr 24, 2017)

@RoseyDreamy
No, I meant that sometimes, GBATemp is more like _this ..._


----------



## NutymcNuty (Apr 24, 2017)

I designed a graffiti styled gbatemp wallpaper v1


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Apr 25, 2017)

might do it in flipnote...keep that phone in hold for a while


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Apr 25, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Using sonic is plagiarism so the staff can't use sonic.


He's not Sonic, he's an original character!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 25, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> He's not Sonic, he's an original character!


original the character, do not steal


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 25, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> He's not Sonic, he's an original character!



Not in the eyes of Sega.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Apr 25, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Not in the eyes of Sega.


Then better if they don't see the original characters of Sonic fans


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 25, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Thank you to the mod who took this out of the EOF (through no insistence of my own). In honor of this being considered to not be a shit post (As I had considered it to be), I have thrown together a slightly better tempy/sonic mockup.


did you drawed this?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 25, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Then better if they don't see the original characters of Sonic fans



Making art and what not of big franchise characters isn't necessarily forbidden.
The usage of those characters for publicity/profit however is.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 25, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Making art and what not of big franchise characters isn't necessarily forbidden.
> The usage of those characters for publicity/profit however is.


sega is different from nintendo, they doesn't care about it, they even like it


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 25, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> sega is different from nintendo, they doesn't care about it, they even like it



They do care.
As long as they can make money off off sonic, they do care.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 25, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> They do care.
> As long as they can make money off off sonic, they do care.


kinda i guess


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Apr 25, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Making art and what not of big franchise characters isn't necessarily forbidden.
> The usage of those characters for publicity/profit however is.


Hmmmm... You're right there
Dinoh 1 - THEELEMENTKH 0


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 25, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> kinda i guess



No not "kinda I guess"
It's how the cooperate world works.

Patents have been filed and a lot of money is invested to protect the IP from plagiarism.
Fan art is inevitable, you simply can't stop it.
You can however stop large websites from plagiarizing your IP for their own gain/profit, companies from selling your iconic characters for profit and what not.



THEELEMENTKH said:


> Hmmmm... You're right there
> Dinoh 1 - THEELEMENTKH 0



I just know a thing or two about legal things ;p


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 25, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> No not "kinda I guess"
> It's how the cooperate world works.
> 
> Patents have been filed and a lot of money is invested to protect the IP from plagiarism.
> ...


well, if you're not making money with it, everything is fine right?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 25, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> well, if you're not making money with it, everything is fine right?



No, it still remains wrong.
Copyright infringement n what not.

It's basically the same with pirating games and music.
Just because you're downloading a copy for yourself and not reselling it, it still is wrong.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 25, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> No, it still remains wrong.
> Copyright infringement n what not.
> 
> It's basically the same with pirating games and music.
> Just because you're downloading a copy for yourself and not reselling it, it still is wrong.


oh well :/
i don't feel so bad with it XD
i already bought some sonic games, and i don't have money so piracy for me is not wrong XD


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 25, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> oh well :/
> i don't feel so bad with it XD
> i already bought some sonic games, and i don't have money so piracy for me is not wrong XD



Then get a job.

Can't use that to justify piracy.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 25, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Then get a job.
> 
> Can't use that to justify piracy.


i already had a job, thats how i bought my games but i need to find a new, and prices here are very expensive, did you forgot we live in different countrys?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 25, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i already had a job, thats how i bought my games but i need to find a new, and prices here are very expensive, did you forgot we live in different countrys?



Different countries, different taxes, different prices and different culture.

Still no reason for piracy.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 25, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Different countries, different taxes, different prices and different culture.
> 
> Still no reason for piracy.


well i still have reason to piracy, i don't want to pay $95 for mario maker .-.
if you live here you would have a reason to pirate things ¬¬


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 25, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> well i still have reason to piracy, i don't want to pay $95 for mario maker .-.
> if you live here you would have a reason to pirate things ¬¬



No, I would have a reason to find a job and save up or import it or wait until it's cheaper.

You can not justify piracy, period.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 25, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> No, I would have a reason to find a job and save up or import it or wait until it's cheaper.
> 
> You can not justify piracy, period.


man, even people which have a job complain about game prices, i say again you don't live here, so piracy is my best friend EVER, the only place i can find games with good prices are steam, since i bought games in there


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 25, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> man, even people which have a job complain about game prices, i say again you don't live here, so piracy is my best friend EVER, the only place i can find games with good prices are steam, since i bought games in there



Like it or not, but you're still wrong.
If you ever get caught for piracy, a judge won't ever agree with you on the sole base of "games are expensive" or "I don't have any money".

If you got no money and had to nick a bread from the bakery to survive and the cops would've caught you, they would still incarcerate you.
You know why?
Cause stealing is wrong no matter how you look at it.
But you didn't have any money? well they don't care.
All they see is somebody who committed the act of theft which is a criminal offense.

Anyway, you're just replying for the sake of bickering.
So to further stop the derailing of this thread, I'll say it again.

You can't justify piracy and using images of protected IP's to make a profit is wrong.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 25, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Like it or not, but you're still wrong.
> If you ever get caught for piracy, a judge won't ever agree with you on the sole base of "games are expensive" or "I don't have any money".
> 
> If you got no money and had to nick a bread from the bakery to survive and the cops would've caught you, they would still incarcerate you.
> ...


well, laws here don't work so much so people pirate everything an no one cares, in my whole life i bought just 7 original games, i really wanted to buy more i love have original games but my conditions don't help YOU NEED TO UNDERSTAND THAT, i even stopped to bought them since i need to help my mom pay our bills ¬¬


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 25, 2017)

in my opinion, i think this is the best mascot for GBAtemp


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 26, 2017)

On topic, or dont post.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> On topic, or dont post.


Man, who would want to hate on tempy?


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2017)

Your artwork is amazing x65943!


----------

